# Frogs on the river



## Rodent thrower (Apr 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are bull frogs on the river I was thinking of trying to gig some but didn't want to waste my time if they are not there


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't remember hearing any frogs in being on the river at night.Ohio or the Sandy..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

in my experience of gigging frog on rivers, they are there, but usually under overhanging trees, or stumps and hard to reach. you'll do better finding some slow water off the main river. somewhere that the river backups in, something like a little bay or feeder stream.


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

Years ago, I had a summer cottage on the GMR south of Ross. I never did hear or see a frog. Then one night while fishing and drinking many frosties when some friends, we see a couple of lights coming down the river. Turned out to be some guys I knew and they had two jon boats with three guys in each. They all had their limit of frogs and they were very nice ones. They said the river was full of them but that also had never heard one. If I weren't so old I believe I would try it with a canoe or Yak. Might be very interesting.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Go there at night an listen for the "deep-sounded" Croaking - then you will know if they are there or not.


----------

